# süße Teilchen



## kid TJ

Hallo! Ich würde gerne wissen was genau süße Teilchen sind. Ist das vielleicht etwa wie Süßigkeiten? Der Satz: Dann aßen sie zusammen süße Teilchen. Danke!


----------



## Nanexa

Süße Teilchen sind süße Gebäckstücke, wie Mohnschnecken, Nusshörnchen, Quarktaschen, Streußelkuchen .......
Ich habe aber die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sie in jeder Stadt anders heißen..

Schau hier:
http://shop.edna.de/epages/Edna.sf/...esseteilchen&ChangeAction=SetStyle&Style=Edna


----------



## kid TJ

Mmm njam! Danke


----------



## Aurin

Beim Wort "Teilchen" hat mein Herz gelacht und beim Anblick der leckeren Teilchen (Nanexas Link) lief mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen. Teilchen ist ein für mich sehr vertrautes Wort. Allerdings habe ich an verschiedenen Orten Deutschlands die Erfahrung gemacht, dass "Teilchen" nicht verstanden wurde. Es gibt in manchen Gegenden die Begriffe: Stückchen oder Kaffestückchen. In anderen Gegenden gab es gar keinen Begriff für Teilchen, sondern es wurde einfach nur als Kuchen bezeichnet.


----------



## Hutschi

"Süße Teilchen" is not the standard term for cookies or similar things. It means _small sweet pieces or parts_. ("...chen" indicates that they are small.) The kind depends on the context. If you do not have any context, you do not know the kind.

"Teilchen" is not used much in this context, it is restricted in the usage to some group (?) languages and situations. "Stückchen" is much more common.

I do not know, whether "Süße Teilchen" is a trademark somewhere.


----------



## Kajjo

Aurin said:


> Allerdings habe ich an verschiedenen Orten Deutschlands die Erfahrung gemacht, dass "Teilchen" nicht verstanden wurde.


Richtig. In Norddeutschland kennt man den Ausdruck "Teilchen" in dieser Bedeutung gar nicht!

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

Hutschi said:


> "Stückchen" is much more common.



Na ja, ich möchte den Jungs und Mädels bei CERN nicht sagen, dass sie einen tollen "Stückchenbeschleuniger" haben


----------



## Hutschi

FloVi said:


> Na ja, ich möchte den Jungs und Mädels bei CERN nicht sagen, dass sie einen tollen "Stückchenbeschleuniger" haben


 
Ist der Kontext hier "süße Elementarteilchen"?

(Es könnte ja sein, dass es süße Elementarteilchen gibt, aber ich kenne den Begriff nicht.)

"Süße Teilchen" kann auch heißen: "niedliche Teilchen". Dann hat es gar nichts mit Süßigkeiten zu tun. 

Aber der Kontext war: Dann aßen sie zusammen süße Teilchen. - Hier passt "Stückchen" auch.


----------



## FloVi

> Ist der Kontext hier "süße Elementarteilchen"?
> 
> (Es könnte ja sein, dass es süße Elementarteilchen gibt, aber ich kenne den Begriff nicht.)


 
Nein, nur ein Scherz. Mir gefiel der Begriff "Stückchenbeschleuniger" und wollte ihn unbedingt unterbringen 



Hutschi said:


> Aber der Kontext war: Dann aßen sie zusammen süße Teilchen. - Hier passt "Stückchen" auch.


 
Nö, "süße Stückchen" als feststehenden Begriff kenne ich nicht. Wenn aber jemand sagt, "Bring noch ein paar süße Teilchen mit", weiß ich genau was gemeint ist, selbst wenn ich eigentlich gar nicht zum Bäcker gehen sollte. Mit "Stückchen" hätte ich nichts anfangen können, höchstens als Versprecher gedeutet und dann doch "Teilchen" mitgebracht.


----------



## Kajjo

FloVi said:


> Nö, "süße Stückchen" als feststehenden Begriff kenne ich nicht.


Ich auch nicht. In Gegenden, die _Teilchen_ nicht verstehen, sagt man meistens _Gebäck_ oder nennt einfach konkret die Gebäckstückchen, die man wirklich haben möchte.



> Wenn aber jemand sagt, "Bring noch ein paar süße Teilchen mit", weiß ich genau was gemeint ist, selbst wenn ich eigentlich gar nicht zum Bäcker gehen sollte.


Ja, aber das gilt eben nur in den Gegenden, in denen _Teilchen_ verstanden wird, also etwas Rheinland und Berlin. In Norddeutschland wird man mit diesem Ausdruck nicht weit kommen -- nicht einmal direkt in einer Bäckerei!



> Mit "Stückchen" hätte ich nichts anfangen können, höchstens als Versprecher gedeutet und dann doch "Teilchen" mitgebracht.


Richtig, _Stückchen_ alleine sagt rein gar nichts aus und ist überhaupt nicht idiomatisch.

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Richtig, _Stückchen_ alleine sagt rein gar nichts aus und ist überhaupt nicht idiomatisch.
> 
> Kajjo


 
So habe ich es auch gemeint. Das hat es mit "Teilchen" gemeinsam. Sowohl für "Stückchen" als auch für "Teilchen" ist Kontext erforderlich. 

Wenn aber da Kuchen steht und ich sage: "Gib mir bitte so ein süßes Stückchen", dann ist es völlig klar. "Gib mir bitte noch so ein süßes Teilchen" würde ich ebenfalls verstehen, aber in diesem Kontext komisch finden. 

Ohne Kontext weiß ich weder bei "Teilchen" noch bei "Stückchen", um was es geht.


PS: In welcher Gegend ist "Süße Teilchen" synonym zu "Gebäckstücke" - ohne dass weiterer Kontext erforderlich ist?


----------



## Aurin

Gebäck ist für mich wieder etwas anderes. Ich würde Teilchen nie unter Gebäck einordnen. Unter Gebäck verstehe ich Plätzchen, Kekse, vor allem das, was an Weihnachten gebacken wird. Gebäck ist kleiner als es Teilchen sind. 
Ich komme aus Rheinland-Pfalz und da versteht man Teilchen auch ohne den Zusatz süß, denn Teilchen sind immer süß.
Möchtest du ein Teilchen?
Bringst du mir ein Teilchen mit?
Dort gibt es die besten Teilchen.
Das wird immer „richtig“ verstanden.


----------



## Hutschi

Ok. Danke. Ich wohne in Sachsen und habe es hier in diesem Kontext noch nicht gehört. Früher wohnte ich im südlichen Thüringer Wald und kannte es auch nicht (ich kenne aber keine neueren Entwicklungen). Ich würde es also falsch verstehen. 
Ist der Begriff "Teilchen" in dieser Bedeutung neu oder traditionell?

PS: Gebäck (im engeren Sinne) ist hier alles "süße" Gebackene: Torte, Kuchen, Keks, Plätzchen und anderes.


----------



## Aurin

Hutschi said:


> Ok. Danke. Ich wohne in Sachsen und habe es hier in diesem Kontext noch nicht gehört. Früher wohnte ich im südlichen Thüringer Wald und kannte es auch nicht (ich kenne aber keine neueren Entwicklungen). Ich würde es also falsch verstehen.
> Ist der Begriff "Teilchen" in dieser Bedeutung neu oder traditionell?
> 
> PS: Gebäck ist hier alles "süße" Gebackene: Kuchen, Keks, Plätzchen und andere.


 
Der Begriff "Teilchen" ist sehr traditionell. 
Ich bin immer ganz glücklich, wenn ich Menschen treffe, die ihn verstehen. Ich erinnere mich, dass ich z.B. in Hamburg immer auf den Arm genommen wurde, wenn er mir rausrutschte. Anscheinend gibt es dort und in anderen Gegenden keinen Begriff für Teilchen. Ein Teilchen wird als Teilchen gebacken, während ein Kuchenstück oder ein Stück Kuchen von einem großen Kuchen abgeschnitten wird.


----------



## Voxy

Kajjo said:


> Richtig. In Norddeutschland kennt man den Ausdruck "Teilchen" in dieser Bedeutung gar nicht!
> 
> Kajjo


Oh doch, ich habe ihn eingeführt. In den Teilchenstuben, die ich aufsuche, 
schickt man mich jetzt nicht mehr zu DESY, wenn ich Teilchen will. 




Aurin said:


> Der Begriff "Teilchen" ist sehr traditionell.
> Ich bin immer ganz glücklich, wenn ich Menschen treffe, die ihn verstehen. Ich erinnere mich, dass ich z.B. in Hamburg immer auf den Arm genommen wurde, wenn er mir rausrutschte. Anscheinend gibt es dort und in anderen Gegenden keinen Begriff für Teilchen. Ein Teilchen wird als Teilchen gebacken, während ein Kuchenstück oder ein Stück Kuchen von einem großen Kuchen abgeschnitten wird.



Das müssen seltsame Gegenden sein, die *süsse Teilchen* nicht kennen. 

Im übrigen kenne ich auch die Bezeichnung "Stückchen". 
(Beispielsatz: _"Bringst du auch noch ein paar Stückchen mit?"_)


----------



## lebenohnegebaeude

In Österreich kennt man auch keine _Teilchen_. Hierzulande würde man vermutlich eher _Gebäck_ oder _Plunder_ (Gebäck aus Plunderteig) sagen.


----------



## Voxy

Noch eine Anmerkung zum Themen-Starter - und um eine
Frage vorweg zu nehmen:

Im Deutschen ist "süsse Teilchen" so etwas wie eine Redensart
oder ein feststehender Begriff, wenn auch nur regional verwendet.

In einer Bäckerei würde die Frage:
"Haben Sie auch saure/bittere/herbe/scharfe/pfeffrige/pikante
Teilchen?"
zwar verstanden, aber doch eher als sprachliche Ungereimtheit
aufgefasst werden. "Salzige Teilchen" würde wahrscheinlich bei einer
gutgelaunten Verkäuferin ein Grinsen auf das Gesicht malen.

EDIT:
Ach ja, noch etwas: Im richtigen Kontext kann *süsses Teilchen*
auch etwas völlig anderes, nur bedingt eßbares, bedeuten. 

Kontextbeispiele:
Meine Frau präsentiert ihre neue Unterwäsche. Da kann ich schon mal sagen:
_"Wow, was für ein süsses Teilchen!"_

Eine Frau blickt zu einem nackten Mann hinunter. Da kann sie schon mal sagen:
_"Oh, ist das ein süsses Teilchen!"_

Motorradfahrer unter sich, sie reden über ihre neuen Gimmicks an ihren Motorrädern.
Da kann der eine schon mal zum anderen sagen:
_"Was für ein süsses Teilchen!"_
 (...und meint damit den neuen, verchromten Riesenauspuff.)

Kontext, Kontext, Kontext, Freunde.

Voxy


----------



## Whodunit

Ich wohne in Südbrandenburg und kenne keine "süßen Teilchen". Auch kann ich nicht viel mit Stückchen anfangen. Was ist das? Einfach nur ein Gebäck im Allgemeinen oder eine bestimmte Art von Kuchen? Wie genau sieht es aus und sind sie immer süß?

Tut mir Leid, ich bin ein totaler Kuchen-Laie.


----------



## Hutschi

Whodunit said:


> Ich wohne in Südbrandenburg und kenne keine "süßen Teilchen". Auch kann ich nicht viel mit Stückchen anfangen. Was ist das? Einfach nur ein Gebäck im Allgemeinen oder eine bestimmte Art von Kuchen? Wie genau sieht es aus und sind sie immer süß?
> 
> Tut mir Leid, ich bin ein totaler Kuchen-Laie.


 
Wenn ich sage: "Gib mir bitte noch ein Stückchen!", dann geht das nur im Kontext. Beispiel: Der Kuchen steht da, ich sage es - und man reicht mir ein Stück. "Stückchen" ist eine Diminutiv-Form von "Stück". Ohne Kontext ist es völlig unklar, was gemeint ist, denn es gibt auch zum Beispiel ein Stückchen Papier, ein Stückchen Brot, ein Stückchen Fleisch und vieles andere.


----------



## Whodunit

Hutschi said:


> Wenn ich sage: "Gib mir bitte noch ein Stückchen!", dann geht das nur im Kontext. Beispiel: Der Kuchen steht da, ich sage es - und man reicht mir ein Stück. "Stückchen" ist eine Diminutiv-Form von "Stück". Ohne Kontext ist es völlig unklar, was gemeint ist, denn es gibt auch zum Beispiel ein Stückchen Papier, ein Stückchen Brot, ein Stückchen Fleisch und vieles andere.


 
Das verstehe ich. Das funktioniert aber nur, wenn der Kuchen wirklich zu sehen ist oder jemand aus der Küche ruft "Möchte jemand ein Stück(chen) (Kuchen)?" Dabei muss aber eben bekannt sein, dass es um einen Kuchen geht.

Aber hier:



			
				Aurin said:
			
		

> Der Begriff "Teilchen" ist sehr traditionell.
> Ich bin immer ganz glücklich, wenn ich Menschen treffe, die ihn verstehen.


 
Was sind denn diese _Teilchen_ dann?


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:


> Was sind denn diese _Teilchen_ dann?



Apfeltaschen, "Amerikaner", "Berliner", Krapfen, Rosinen- und Streuselschnecke, bis hin zu den süßen Brötchen.  Im Grunde jedes Süßgebäck, das als Einzelstück gebacken und verkauft wird. Kuchen nicht, weil er in der Regel nur Stück eines größeren Ganzen ist, Plätzchen nicht, weil sie eben nur als Tüten-WG verkauft werden. Natürlich nehmen wir auch gern den Doughnut auf, Teilchenfreunde sind da tolerant.


----------



## Reigh

Den Begriff "Süße Teilchen" kannte ich bisher noch nicht und hätte ich vermutlich auch nicht verstanden, wenn man nicht auf eben so ein Stück Gebäck gedeutet hätte. Wir nennen das hier "Stückchen", ohne Zusatz. "Süßes Stückchen" wäre bei uns redundant, da Stückchen hier immer süß sind. Wenn jemand fragt "Willst du auch/noch ein Stückchen? oder "Soll ich Stückchen mitbringen?" (ohne dass vorher die Rede vom Bäcker war) ist es ohne weiteres verständlich. Bei einem sehr kleinen Stück Kuchen sagen wir entweder schlicht "Stück Kuchen", oder, wenn die Größe betont werden soll, "ein Stückelchen Kuchen". Ein "Stückchen Kuchen" klingt für mich absolut seltsam 
Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass mir die Frage "Soll ich Stückch*en* mitbringen?" auch seltsam vorkommt, weil ich eher "Soll ich Stückch*er* mitbringen?" fragen würde. Aber das ist dann eher der Einfluss des Dialekts


----------



## Voxy

Whodunit said:


> Das verstehe ich. Das funktioniert aber nur, wenn der Kuchen wirklich zu sehen ist oder jemand aus der Küche ruft "Möchte jemand ein Stück(chen) (Kuchen)?" Dabei muss aber eben bekannt sein, dass es um einen Kuchen geht.
> 
> Aber hier:
> 
> Was sind denn diese _Teilchen_ dann?


Ist jetzt ausreichend geklärt und geht aus dem Kontext hervor.


----------



## heidita

Whodunit said:


> Was sind denn diese _Teilchen_ dann?


 
Für mich ist _Teilchen_ (ohne den Zusatz "süß) auch ein Begriff (Nordrhein Westfalen). Man ging seinerzeit in eine Bäckerei und bestellte einfach 6 Teilchen. Man bekam gemischte Tortenstücke. Eventuell auch Kuchen. Unter einem Teilchen versteht man kein Gebäck, wie Kekse. 

Ein Stückchen ist etwas anderes. Das Stück Kuchen wird extra bestellt. Unter Teilchen würde ich immer entweder Obst- oder Sahnetorte verstehen und vor allem, die Mehrzahl. 

_Geben Sie mir ein Teilchen_ wäre ungewöhnlich.

Ich sagte extra "seinerzeit", da ich das Wort schon ewig nicht mehr gehört habe. Ich weiß nicht, ob es noch benutzt wird.


----------



## Voxy

heidita said:


> ...
> 
> _Geben Sie mir ein Teilchen_ wäre ungewöhnlich.
> 
> ...


_Geben Sie mir ein Teilchen_ wäre ungewöhnlich. In der Tat wäre das
ungewöhnlich, denn ich will die Verkäuferin doch nicht entscheiden lassen,
was für ein Teilchen ich essen soll. 

Man kann aber jederzeit sagen:
_Geben Sie mir bitte (genau) das Teilchen da._
Allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz wird das auch im hohen Norden
uneingeschränkt verstanden. Gerade gestern getestet. Die
Interaktion lief einwandfrei.


----------



## Kajjo

Voxy said:


> _Geben Sie mir bitte (genau) das Teilchen da._
> Allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz wird das auch im hohen Norden
> uneingeschränkt verstanden. Gerade gestern getestet. Die
> Interaktion lief einwandfrei.


Voxy, das ist irreführend! Natürlich sind Norddeutsche nicht schwer von Begriff. Wenn mir als Verkäuferin in einer Bäckerei ein Kunde sagen würde: _"Geben Sie mir bitte das Stückchen/Häppchen/Teilchen/Dingsda/Dingelbums da!"_, und der Kunde dabei auch noch auf das betreffende Gebäckstück zeigen würde, dann würde ich ihm natürlich das richtige Stück freundlich lächelnd reichen. Aber doch nicht, weil ich _Teilchen_ in der Bedeutung _Gebäck_ aufgefaßt hätte, sondern als niedliche Form von _das Teil dort_. Bestenfalls bedeutet _Teilchen_ in Norddeutschland _Teil/Gegenstand/Dingsda._ Die kontextlose Frage "Was sind Teilchen?" würde in Norddeutschland eher auf chemisch-physikalische Zusammenhänge deuten als auf Bäckereiprodukte.

Kajjo


----------



## Voxy

Kajjo said:


> Voxy, das ist irreführend! Natürlich sind Norddeutsche nicht schwer von Begriff. Wenn mir als Verkäuferin in einer Bäckerei ein Kunde sagen würde: _"Geben Sie mir bitte das Stückchen/Häppchen/Teilchen/Dingsda/Dingelbums da!"_, und der Kunde dabei auch noch auf das betreffende Gebäckstück zeigen würde, dann würde ich ihm natürlich das richtige Stück freundlich lächelnd reichen. Aber doch nicht, weil ich _Teilchen_ in der Bedeutung _Gebäck_ aufgefaßt hätte, sondern als niedliche Form von _das Teil dort_. Bestenfalls bedeutet _Teilchen_ in Norddeutschland _Teil/Gegenstand/Dingsda._ Die kontextlose Frage "Was sind Teilchen?" würde in Norddeutschland eher auf chemisch-physikalische Zusammenhänge deuten als auf Bäckereiprodukte.
> 
> Kajjo



 Ja, so gesehen hast Du recht. 
Um zu testen, ob Norddeutsche im allgemeinen den Begriff "Teilchen" 
mit süß gebackenen Bäckereiartikel konnotieren, müsste ich in einen x-beliebigen Supermarkt
gehen und eine zufällig ausgewählte Kassiererin fragen, ob es in "ihrem 
Supermarkt" Teilchen gäbe. Wenn Sie es versteht, dann verweist die Dame
mich auf die dem Supermarkt angeschlossene Bäckerei, wenn sie es nicht
versteht, zuckt sie mit den Achseln, schaut in der Artikelliste nach oder 
holt den Filialleiter zur Klärung der Kundenanfrage.


----------



## Kajjo

Voxy said:


> Ja, so gesehen hast Du recht.
> Um zu testen, ob Norddeutsche im allgemeinen den Begriff "Teilchen"
> mit süß gebackenen Bäckereiartikel konnotieren, müsste ich in einen x-beliebigen Supermarkt
> gehen und eine zufällig ausgewählte Kassiererin fragen, ob es in "ihrem
> Supermarkt" Teilchen gäbe. Wenn Sie es versteht, dann verweist die Dame
> mich auf die dem Supermarkt angeschlossene Bäckerei, wenn sie es nicht
> versteht, zuckt sie mit den Achseln, schaut in der Artikelliste nach oder
> holt den Filialleiter zur Klärung der Kundenanfrage.


Genau! Wir warten jetzt auf das Ergebnis der ersten zehn Versuche!  Ergänzend wäre im Falle des Verstehens zu fragen, ob sie zufällig "eine Zugereiste ist"...

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

Also, Versuch 1: Meine Frau (gebürtige Berlinerin): Sie kannte den Begriff nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

Meine Kollegin stammt von der Ostseeküste und kannte den Begriff nicht. Sie wohnt seit vielen Jahren in Dresden - kannte ihn also weder von dort noch von hier. 
Mein Vater stammt aus dem südlichen Thüringer Wald und kannte ihn nicht. 

Ein Freund von mir, er stammt aus Dresden, hat mich schon mal gefragt: "Möchtest Du noch so ein Teil?" (Das habe ich aber nicht als selbstständiges Wort interpretiert und er wendete es auch auf Kuchenstücke an. Er ist aber zur Zeit nicht erreichbar.) 

Im Internet breitet sich der Begriff aber überregional aus. (Google: Bäcker Teilchen Gebiet, Beispiel Sachsen: 11,800 - es sind natürlich auch "falsche Treffer" dabei) - Der Test sagt natürlich nichts darüber, wo das Wort _nicht_ verwendet wird.

Ich habe beim "Ottendorfer Mühlenbäcker" in einer Plus-Kaufhalle in Dresden nachgefragt. Die Verkäuferin kannte den Begriff nicht.


----------



## Whodunit

Also, ich habe jetzt meine Mutter gefragt und die wusste sofort, was gemeint war. ABER: Ich habe natürlich nachgehakt und wollte wissen, wie sie es wissen kann und ich noch _niemals_ etwas davon gehört habe.

Sie hat mir dann erklärt, dass sie es von ihrem aus Hessen stammenden Chef einst gehört habe. Als der _Teilchen_ vor einiger Zeit verwendete, wussten alle Arbeitskollegen meiner Mutter nichts damit anzufangen, also musste er es ihnen erklären. Daraus schließe ich, dass der Begriff hier nicht üblich bzw. verständlich ist.



Kajjo said:


> Genau! Wir warten jetzt auf das Ergebnis der ersten zehn Versuche!  Ergänzend wäre im Falle des Verstehens zu fragen, ob sie zufällig "eine Zugereiste ist"...
> 
> Kajjo


 
Allerdings! Ich kann zu jedem Bäcker gehen und auf ein Stückchen Gebäck zeigen, dass ich gern haben möchte. Ich muss dabei nicht mal etwas sagen, ich kann japsen oder _dudeldupp_ sagen. Die Bäckerdame wird es mir schon geben!

Jedoch kann ich bei uns nicht in einen Supermarkt gehen oder mich an den Bäckerverkaufsstand (ich weiß nicht, wie man den sonst nennt ) stellen und einer armen Verkäuferin einfach _Entschuldigung, haben Sie Teilchen?_ an den Kopf werfen. 

Aber bitte, starte den Versuch!


----------

